# Wine-Doors Problem



## Xe_Xenon_Xe (May 12, 2013)

Okay, I successfully installed wine-doors, no problem. Then I run it and provide my info, hit proceed. It gets stuck. Here is the error in my terminal:

```
root@XeNoN:/ # wine-doors
Started logging session
Checking wine drive: /root/.wine/
wine.py: CheckDrive: No wine-drive defined in specified wineroot
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/share/wine-doors/src/ui.py", line 263, in on_bt_proceed_clicked
    queue.AddBaseLibraries()
  File "/usr/local/share/wine-doors/src/queue.py", line 261, in AddBaseLibraries
    packlist.Update( repo )
  File "/usr/local/share/wine-doors/src/packlist.py", line 271, in Update
    Download( repo_uri, local_file + ".gz", not self.fresh )
  File "/usr/local/share/wine-doors/src/utils.py", line 147, in __init__
    urllib.urlretrieve( remote_uri, self.local_uri, self.UpdateProgress )
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/urllib.py", line 93, in urlretrieve
    return _urlopener.retrieve(url, filename, reporthook, data)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/urllib.py", line 239, in retrieve
    fp = self.open(url, data)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/urllib.py", line 207, in open
    return getattr(self, name)(url)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/urllib.py", line 351, in open_http
    'got a bad status line', None)
IOError: ('http protocol error', 0, 'got a bad status line', None)
```

Can anyone please help me? It would be appreciated.


----------



## ondra_knezour (May 12, 2013)

Wine-doors is unmaintained for more than four years, domain is expired. As far as I can remember, it had site with packages describing installation and configuration of Windows programs. It may crash during attempt to download list of such packages IMHO.


----------



## jozze (May 13, 2013)

Also don't run wine with a root account. It will cause a severe security problem.


----------

